# Hitching ATL to Marietta



## Charles Mack (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi all. I'll be rolling in to ATL Tuesday night. Need to get to Marietta. I'm new to this. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## wigwam (Sep 24, 2016)

Hitchhiking in the marietta area sucks. people are very scared and conservative for the most part. I live here and do it on my way out of town sometimes. at night Im not sure anyone would pick you up unless you look very innocent. you could take marta all the way north and then maybe try to catch a CCT bus but they also suck. if you get stuck hit me up and i could probably give you a lift in my dads car.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 24, 2016)

I went to Marietta twice and became homeless the first time and car broke beyond repair the second time .... don't do it!


----------



## wigwam (Sep 24, 2016)

don't know what your mode of travel is, but the catch out at Elizabeth yard here is nice.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't had much luck hitchin in GA meself


----------



## Charles Mack (Sep 27, 2016)

wigwam said:


> don't know what your mode of travel is, but the catch out at Elizabeth yard here is nice.



Ill be in Atlanta tomorrow evening. Where is Elizabeth yard? Is that a place to train hop or squat?


----------



## wigwam (Sep 28, 2016)

Charles Mack said:


> Ill be in Atlanta tomorrow evening. Where is Elizabeth yard? Is that a place to train hop or squat?



Elizabeth yard is north of downtown Marietta near kennesaw mountain. you can catch csx trains there. you could camp in the woods by the yard but not squat long term or anything. hit me up if you want to. i will be catching north there in the next few days probably.


----------



## Charles Mack (Sep 29, 2016)

Just made it to Atl wanna link up?


----------



## wigwam (Sep 29, 2016)

message me your number


----------

